# Hara jerdoni



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Have to brag....Three of the six Hara jerdoni in Guthrie's tank were out and about tonight surfiing their 10-gallon home.  They've been in there a week and this is my first sighting!

They are extremely shy little critters and often come out only when the lights are off. So I feel privileged to have seen three at once cruising over the Cholla. These guys are so darned cute!


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

They are cute! I didn't realize that they stay so small.

I'm kinda in the same boat, I just put some upside down catfish in QT this week and just got a thrill seeing them swimming around tonight when I got home after not seeing them for 2 full days. It's kinda frustrating not be able to get a good picture of these nocturnal catfish.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I know! You reach for the camera and .... swish .... they're gone.


----------

